

Yellow Car are Better Than LoJack  - cwan
http://paul.kedrosky.com/archives/2010/07/yellow_car_are.html

======
hugh3
This is just blogspam which adds no content to the linked article:

<http://www.voxeu.org/index.php?q=node/5262>

while subtracting sense and grammar.

